# Omega PO vs. SMP



## Downtown Mike (Apr 10, 2006)

home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/omega/articles/downtown_mike/PO_vs_SeMP/review.htm


----------



## brutus27 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great review Mike. I own the exact watches! My 45.5 PO is 6 months old, and my electric blue SMP is 2 weeks old. Personally, I'm liking the looks of the SMP more, but the PO keeps better time. SMP; -2 seconds/24 hrs.
PO; +.5 seconds/24 hrs. Omega rules! I own 3 Tags that I can no longer wear!


----------



## walkerwek1958 (Dec 1, 2007)

An interesting comparison with lots of detailed facts; I like this! However, for me the PO loses because it is simply too thick. Although I have quite small hands, the SP looks OK on me due to the relatively slim design. The PO just looks too large and heavy due to its extra thickness on me. I can`t wear a Rolex Sub for the same reason. I have a gold & steel SP with electric blue dial and yellow gold bezel .


----------



## GMCtrk (May 24, 2007)

walkerwek1958 said:


> An interesting comparison with lots of detailed facts; I like this! However, for me the PO loses because it is simply too thick. Although I have quite small hands, the SP looks OK on me due to the relatively slim design. The PO just looks too large and heavy due to its extra thickness on me. I can`t wear a Rolex Sub for the same reason. I have a gold & steel SP with electric blue dial and yellow gold bezel .


I would have to disagree highly. To me, the thicker the better. I like beefy watches.

I for sure thought the Planet Ocean would have 22mm lugs :-(

Does anyone know if the 45mm version has 22mm lugs?

My Marathon SAR has 20mm lugs and the visual difference is drastic compared to my Monster bracelet which is 22mm at the lugs and then tapers down.


----------



## El Presidente (Apr 17, 2006)

hi,the 45 has 22mm lugs.my 42 has 20mm.


----------



## perdu (Sep 3, 2007)

First rate review, Mike. Excellent info.


----------



## Strut99GT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Awesome* review. I'm just hanging out in here, getting information, and that was extremely helpful!


----------



## tmt (Jul 4, 2008)

Great review! |>
Nice also to see someone else with the 2255.80.00:-!
Jan


----------



## zoned1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mike thanks a lot. I am looking at an Omega but had no idea where to start. This gets me off and running. Thanks again....


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice job on the review, Mike. Always liked the SMP but am a blink away from pulling the trigger on a PO-42mm.



Rick.


----------



## philipa42000 (May 27, 2008)

Nice detailed review:-!


----------



## donbee0512 (Jul 15, 2009)

excellent and informative review~very helpful:-!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic review! the best that i've seen on this forum. :-!


----------



## OrisLvr (Apr 11, 2010)

This is why WUS is the best forum out there! I can research any watch I'm interested in and find out exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## lyodakin (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome review, Great read!

Love the Planet Ocean!!


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Great Review!


----------



## bodhi66 (Jun 12, 2012)

SMP rules: better looking, easier to wear and not as expensive!


----------

